# Not a big morning eater.



## Ubermother (Aug 22, 2010)

My little 4 month old isn't much of a morning eater. I give her 1 cup of Origen LBP in the morning and she would only eat about 1/2 before I would pick up the bowl 30 min later. In the evening she'll eat 1 cup + in 10 minutes! I gave her one cup the other night and one of my sons (not knowing I had already fed her) noticed her bowl was empty and fed her again. She must have eaten 1/2 - 3/4 of the bowl by the time I picked up her bowl as soon as my son told me. I must have been about 8 minutes from the time he put it down to the time I picked it up. 

Should I feed her later in the am? Currently she's eating around 7am.


----------



## Stosh (Jun 26, 2010)

Mine were never big breakfast eaters either. Now we go out and play frisbee for about 20 mins, go for a hike in the woods, come in and settle down, then bring on the breakfast! I'd try feeding her later after a bit of a romp


----------



## Cluemanti (Jun 25, 2010)

Feed her less in the morning and more later in the day. Nothing says you have to do equal portions for all meals. 

Try a few add ins, i.e. yogurt, parm cheese, or eggs once in a while.


----------



## Stosh (Jun 26, 2010)

Oh they love scrambled eggs and yogurt for breakfast


----------



## Ubermother (Aug 22, 2010)

Ok, that I can do! I don't have any yogurt so I'll throw in some parm with her eggs. Do I put it with her Orijen or just feed her that?


----------



## Stosh (Jun 26, 2010)

I'd put it on top of the dry, maybe it will inspire her to eat that too.


----------



## GSDSunshine (Sep 7, 2009)

Dakota won't get out of bed at 7am. lol. He prefers to eat later closer to 10 am unless he had an early dinner.. then I get herded to the kitchen as soon as we get back in from potty time.  So I would try feeding a little later and see if she eats a bit more.


----------



## KZoppa (Aug 14, 2010)

i suggest feeding at a later time. If i feed Shasta any earlier than 11 am, she's playing in her bowl instead of eating it. thats even AFTER going outside to potty. You can feed less in the morning and then a larger meal in the evening. Keep in mind, that in the morning, they've woken up and have been sleeping so they dont really need a whole lot of food to power through their day until mealtime because they havent used any of that wacky puppy energy we wish we could bottle and sell as an energy drink! Start with a potty break, play session and then your pup might be willing to eat breakfast a little more.


----------



## doggiedad (Dec 2, 2007)

maybe she's not hungry in the am. i would
cut back on the am. meal. as Cluemanti
said spike the meal. i would spike the meal with chicken,
beef, organic yogurt, chicken or beef broth (home made,
not seasoned), garlic (from a spice shop), fruit, green
veggie. now if you do spike the meal you
run the risk of your dog always wanting something in her food.
we spiked our pups food but not every meal.
sometimes it was kibble and warm water.


----------



## Jacek (Jun 28, 2010)

I also have a 4 month old, I get out for work at 6am, she will not touch the food but she will have water and will play with me before I get in the car then back to the crate for a bit. The wife leaves an hour later and she usually eats the whole portion right before 7am.


----------



## Mike K (Jul 18, 2010)

My 5 month old is starting to turn into a night eater, he eat less every morning and prefers to eat at around 5-6 pm.
He used to be a ferocious big morning eater and evening.


----------



## Ubermother (Aug 22, 2010)

So good to hear this is normal! I fed her closer to 8 this am. I put in about 1.5 cooked egg and some parmesan cheese. She ate A LOT more although not all of it. Tomorrow I have more time in the am so I'll try to feed her closer to 8:30 and get in some play time before.


----------



## Pattycakes (Sep 8, 2010)

My dog wouldn't eat very much in the morning either. But now we go and play ball for a bit, then she comes back inside and relaxes for awhile. Then I feed her breakfast and she eats the majority of it. When we didn't do much playing around she didn't want to eat. So I always make sure we have some playtime in before I try to feed her.


----------



## Ubermother (Aug 22, 2010)

Today I fed her at 8 with a little more than 1/2 a cup of Orijen and egg and parmesan added. She ate in 5 minutes! I got some play time in with her before she ate too! Yea! Tomorrow I might add some more Orijen. She's still eating fine in the evening. I don't have to add anything.


----------



## Mac's Mom (Jun 7, 2010)

Stosh said:


> I'd put it on top of the dry, maybe it will inspire her to eat that too.


This is what I do and it works. Also, Mac does like to run around before he eats in the morning.


----------



## Dillinger (Apr 7, 2010)

In the past two days I am having the same problem with my 9 week old... He used to scarf down morning breakfast, but now he only eats a couple of bites. Glad this seems to be normal. He is going to the vet on Saturday for shots, so I am going to ask them too...

Thanks!


----------



## Cluemanti (Jun 25, 2010)

Just beware don't do it every time or she will get spoiled and expect it every morning.


----------



## Zoeys mom (Jan 23, 2010)

Geesh Zoe wakes me up to eat in the morning,lol Consider yourself lucky there's nothing like 90 lbs. of shepherd bombarding you at 7 for food


----------

